# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  самое главное в жизни...

## Lady Croft

Black Rose.

Наверное, задумываешься о времени,
Что было, прошло, оставило след…
Счастливое детство в маминых, нежных руках,
Первый звонок на урок 
И последний в никуда.
Ты подарила жизнь, назвав ее Ритой,
Ты была рядом со мной, твоя любовь и забота – 
Тогда я не ценила, мне хотелось свободы…
Хотелось быть большой и важной,
Ходить на концерты, ездить в города,
А ты хотела просто дочку, которая рядом будет всегда…
Мне казалось, ты вечна и все еще впереди,
Но в больнице сказали поздно – рак
И разбилась вся счастливая, детская жизнь…
Ни концерты, ни песни, ни звезды, ни даже своя жизнь-
Всё не нужно, пожалуйста, Мама только ты живи!!!
Лекарства.. .уколы… боль… ночи без сна… страх и безумство- 
Каждое новое утро нового дня…
Когда медицина бессильна и знаешь финал,
 Жить – невыносимо и не хочется, 
Все только держишься ради тебя…
А в твоих глазах почему-то гаснет свет, 
Я так хочу его зажечь и оставить здесь тебя…
Я улыбаюсь тебе, громко плача внутри,
Ведь ты не знаешь ни о чем, 
Мамочка, пожалуйста, ты только живи!!!
Ты не можешь так уйти, ведь мы ничего не успели,
Помнишь, как мы вместе в Казань хотели 
И на море на всё лето и в Москву к родственникам 
Мы хотели, но так и не успели…
Пожалуйста, только живи, мне не нужно ничего,
Я ненавижу этот мир, я хочу быть рядом с тобой…
Наверное, задумываешься о времени,
Что было, прошло, оставило след…

А ты лежишь под покрывалом, кругом люди, 
Мулла что-то читает, а я ничего не понимаю….
Пожалуйста, проснись, мне страшно и не хорошо,
Все меня жалеют, а я убить их готова за всё….
Так холодно, не потому что зима,
Потому, что больше нет тебя,
Я не хочу здесь жить одна…
Замерзшие гвоздики на белом-белом снеге,
Твоё фото, но не в рамке, а на памятнике мрамором
Всё также много людей, но тебя больше нет
Зачем они ходят все рядом и говорят мне что-то о тебе,
Я ни хочу никого, понимаете, оставьте меня,
Я не хочу, я ничего не хочу…
Пожалуйста, вернись, мне не нужен это мир,
Я не хочу здесь больше жить…
Наверное, задумываешься о времени,
Что было, прошло, оставило след…

Год спустя…тебя все также нет…
Как живу – не знаю, вернее не понимаю…
Я обещала тебе жить, и я выполняю,
Правда, порой я чуть не срываюсь…
Всё хорошо и даже есть позитив,
Но тебя больше нет 
И я себя за это не могу простить…
Концерты, звезды, города -  бери, не хочу,
Но всё это без тебя…
Каждый говорит, что понимает,
Fuck off! что это, мало кто знает!
Fuck! Не жалейте, от этого лишь слезы
я больше не плачу
Я стала сильней и серьезней.
Нинадо делать вид что понимаешь, 
Лучше промолчать, чем говорить 
О вещах, о которых не знаешь!
Все ваши проблемы-это ерунда,
Всё можно пройти и забыть,
Лишь перед смертью всё бессильно
Она приходит с ниоткуда и уходит в никуда,
Она забирает жизни,а порой города….
Когда теряешь – видишь мир-жесткачом,
Иллюзии, мечты  становятся ни о чем!
Становишься старше на жизнь, 
А может на пару,
 Любишь черно-белое фото
на белом мраморе…
Больно было видеть 
По городу вдвоем
Мам и дочек что смеются,
Улыбаются, им так хорошо…
Прятала глаза от счастливых историй,
Глотала боль, когда видела
У кого-то «МАМА» на телефоне.
Бежала от всего, где счастливая жизнь,
Держалась улыбкой, а дома рыдала.
Весь город, каждое место – 
Всё напоминает тебя.
Разменяла день с ночью,
Не ходила в универ,
В руках нежно сжимала фото
И так хотела в живую увидеть тебя…
Обещала, живу…
 Я здесь,  я осталась…
Мне становится  интересен этот мир,
Появляются идеи, рождаются мечты,
Я рисую новую жизнь гуашью и карандашами,
Я не боюсь больше быть дома одна,
Я хожу в универ и гуляю с друзьями…
Наверное, задумываешься о времени,
Что было, прошло, оставило след…

май 2009 (1 год и 4 месяця как нет Мамы)

----------


## Lady Croft

Может быть…

Может быть прикосновение ветра…
А ты не знаешь сейчас обо мне….
Капелька света в окошке
Ароматный чай на столе…
Рядом играет кошка
Ей нинадо думать ни о чем
Ее жизнь-миска без ложки 
и охота со сном.
Может быть снежинки в ладошке…
Как в детстве бежишь за мячом
Моя участь – поиграть здесь немножко,
Этот мир - мой сегодняшний дом….
Детьми время и дни не считаешь,
Босоногое лето и всё нипочем,
Вкусные бабушкины конфеты
И рассказы на ночь перед сном….
Может быть, улыбается солнце,
А я всегда любила новый год
Твои подарки под елкой,
Дни праздничных хлопот…
Уплывет кораблик белый
Не вернуть его с морей
Теперь смотрю на фото черно-белое
Которое в городе вечном,
Где живешь теперь ты…..
Может быть счастливое детство,
Мама, я не успела тебе сказать….
Теперь сижу рядом с портретом
А жизнь с тобой больше не нарисовать…
Любовь твоя навечно в сердце
И яркой Розою живет
От этой боли никуда не деться,
Ведь бездонное небо – твой дом.

----------


## Lady Croft

Никак…

Ты не найдешь меня за светом
И там где нет уже мечты…
Ее глаза промокли болью
а сердце медленней стучит
Ты не поймешь поэму смерти
И ее желание «уйти»…
Каждый вечер мысли где-то
Где-то там, куда уходят мечты…
В ее руках кусочек детства,
А в голове желание не быть…
Ее рукав обмок о слезы,
ей наплевать на предписание судьбы…
а за окном гуляет ветер,так громко
что ей так хочется сбежать, за ним туда,
где нет ужасной смерти и дней 
которых не воротишь в спять…
ты здесь случайный зритель
тебе не нужно это понимать
ее страница стала книгой,
а дни превратились в тетрадь....
а жизнь уходит в гавань смерти
 и не вернуть ее никак
дома на пазлы разбито детство 
и его никак  не собрать…

----------

